
Visualizing 2D Vector Fields - prideout
http://github.prideout.net/blog/streamlines/
======
prideout
This blog post is a sort of homage to one of my college professors (Dr. David
Banks) whom I credit for my career path. He wrote a paper on streamlines that
I never bothered to read until recently, 22 years after it was published.

